# Resources > Education Center > Lucid Dreaming Book Project >  >  asking for help

## bqca

Hello, I am trying to investigate why is included vitamin B6 in melatonin pills
Do you know about any article where role of vitamin B6 administrated with exogenous melatonin have been studied?
Please, in case you know, send some reference. Thank you, very much

----------

